# проблема после установке

## {CaSpEr}

Hi I am new to linux. I followed the handbook. After I installed grub I rebooted. I got a few errors. 

Fsck: Fsck.xfs: not found 

Fsck: Error 2 while executing Fsck.xfs 

Fsck.ext2: No suck file or director while trying to open /dev/boot 

The superblock could not read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. 

If the device is valid and it really contains a ext2 filesystem, then the superblock is corrupt, and you might want to try running e2fsck with alternative superblock. 

I have no idea what that means. is there anyone that can help me?

Все разделы имеют систему ext2fs   и буут и руут и хоме вопщем все раздела диска

----------

## viy

Посмотри, что у тебя в /etc/fstab прописано. По умолчанию, в /etc/fstab из gentoo stageX все (могу ошибаться насчет всех) партиции как xfs помечены. Исправь на ext2/ext3.

----------

## {CaSpEr}

все партиции ext2    

ладно помучаю если что спрошу

----------

## viy

Что значит "все партиции ext2"?

Ты делал mke2fs? Или прописал тип партиции как ext2 в /etc/fstab?

Или все вместе.

Опиши подробней, что ты делал. И запость свой /etc/fstab.

----------

## {CaSpEr}

mke2f /dev/hda1    ...  /dev/hda4

потом в fstab прописал на всех разделах ext2 

 настроил ядро и ребутнул а мне вот что написало

----------

## viy

 *Quote:*   

> Fsck: Fsck.xfs: not found
> 
> Fsck: Error 2 while executing Fsck.xfs
> 
> Fsck.ext2: No suck file or director while trying to open /dev/boot

 

Это вывод init-скриптов или ядра? 

Запость /etс/fstab и /boot/grub/grub.conf

----------

## {CaSpEr}

запость как у тебя 

просто я немогу все это сюда кинуть ибо нету сети  :Sad: 

----------

## viy

```

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/md0                /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/md1                none            swap            sw,pri=1                0 0

/dev/pool1/root         /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/pool1/home         /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0

# NOTE: mount tmp BEFORE usr and var, 'cos they use symlinks to /tmp

/dev/pool1/tmp          /tmp            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/usr          /usr            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/var          /var            ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/db           /var/db         ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/backup       /var/backup     ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/portage      /usr/portage    ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/pool1/gentoo       /var/portage    ext3            noatime                 0 0

```

Все партиции у меня на ext3, система стоит на RAID1 + LVM2  :Wink: 

Грузиться все это дело через initrd, в Pseudo filesystems => /dev флажок "Automatically mount at boot" снят.

Мое мнение --- у тебя настройки в /etc/fstab не соответстуют фактическому разбиению диска.

----------

## {CaSpEr}

у меня рпимерно вот так

/dev/BOOT   boot  ext2    noauto, notime 0 0

/dev/ROOT   root   ext2     notime           1  1 

/dev/swap    

и так далее

----------

## hermes_jr

Блин, дык /BOOT, /ROOT и /swap надо менять на конкретные партиции (/dev/hda1, /dev/hda2 и тд..., ну то есть как оно у тебя там на самом деле и есть). Доки читать надо внимательней  :Wink: .

----------

## {CaSpEr}

блин а я тупил то вот тупил то 

спасибо ребя

----------

## GreenDragon

 *{CaSpEr} wrote:*   

> блин а я тупил то вот тупил то 
> 
> спасибо ребя

 

Блин, надо же так не любить читать HOWTO!!!

----------

## {CaSpEr}

ага ты прав

----------

## mosg

Доброго времени суток!

Проблема аналогична, но только не решена: после обычной установки при первой же загрузки системы что-то вроде этого:

 *Quote:*   

> fsck.ext3: No such file or dir...
> 
> The superblock could not or does not describe a correct ext3 file system...
> 
> Try e2fsck -b 8193 <device>...
> ...

 

Далее у меня просится рУУтовский пароль и загружается "резервно" /bin/bash(для дальнейшего устранения неполадок скорей всего)... 

Привожу /etc/fstab и /proc/filesystems:

```
$ cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>          <mountpoint>    <type>  <opts>      <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1 / ext3 defaults 0 0

/dev/hda5 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hda6 /home ext3 defaults 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0/mnt/cdromiso9660noauto,ro0 0

#/dev/fd0/mnt/floppyautonoauto0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

#none /dev/shm tmpfs defaults 0 0

```

```
$ cat /proc/filesystems

nodev sysfs

nodev rootfs

nodev bdev

nodev proc

nodev sockfs

nodev pipefs

nodev futexfs

nodev tmpfs

nodev eventpollfs

nodev devpts

 reiserfs

 ext3

 ext2

 squashfs

nodev ramfs

 vfat

 iso9660

 udf

 xfs

nodev usbfs

```

заранее спасибо за помощь=)

----------

## Double

БН ОЕПБШУ

ВРН РШ ВРН ЧГЮЕЬЭ dev КХ evfs

БН БРНПШУ

ВРН РШ СЙЮГЮК Б ЪДПЕ Б device drivers ->pseudo filesystem

sorry for cp1251 codepage

----------

## mosg

Насчет dev и evfs я не понял (и что такое evfs)?

Ядро собрано по handbook`овским примечаниям, т.е. 

 *Quote:*   

> (With a 2.6.x kernel)
> 
> File systems --->
> 
>   Pseudo Filesystems --->
> ...

 

На генте сижу уже давно, но с такой проблемой встретился впервые... :Sad: 

----------

## viy

 *mosg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> fsck.ext3: No such file or dir...
> 
> ...

 

Поставь наново или пересобери (если стоят) sys-fs/e2fsprogs.

----------

## mosg

 *viy wrote:*   

> Поставь наново или пересобери (если стоят) sys-fs/e2fsprogs.

 

Кажется мне что не тут собака зарыта... с e2fsck как раз все в порядке, и собиралась у меня системы нормально(причем собирал её и при stage1 и при stage3 - один хрен, все равно одно и тоже выдает)

Причем ещё такая штука, когда я загружаюсь, потом выдает ощибку, потом ввожу пароль ... а дальше залезаю в /dev/ и там нет ни одного файла устройства hda??? (кажись это и есть причина проблемы, а как и следствие не загружающаяся система)... блин.

----------

## viy

devfsd присутствует? стартует сам? Есть что-нить в логах на эту тему?

Если ты пользуешь udev, то убери галку Automount on-boot в настройках Pseudo fs.

----------

## mosg

 *viy wrote:*   

> devfsd присутствует? стартует сам? Есть что-нить в логах на эту тему?
> 
> Если ты пользуешь udev, то убери галку Automount on-boot в настройках Pseudo fs.

 

Проблема решена, все пасибо за ответы... =)

Все дело было в devfsd, точнее в его отсутствии(а ещё точнее в моей невнимательности), причем заметил я что он не стартовал ещё с самого начала... блин :Laughing: 

----------

